# 4everbowhunts 2011 Fall Black Bear Quest



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Our fall archery season for black bears opens on Sept. 12th.I set a new baitsite 12 miles from home and within 36 hours it was hit hard.I have 4 different bears at this site and hope to fill my tag again this year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That 3rd picture is dinner with a butt like that---heck, he's even positioned for a reverse lung shot. I'll bet you'll be skinn'in and eat'in pretty good in a few days---shoot strait.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKS FOR SHARING-----------NICE PIC'S AND BEAR----------------------SB


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes thanks for sharing. Some lovely looking bears there, good luck!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. Great prospects you have there. Good luck !!


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.Here are some more pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are some nice looking chaps, thank you for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What kinda bait are you us'in in your buckets. Curious minds want to know.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Them are some nice bears for sure.


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad to share the pics.catcapper...I am using fresh meat scraps from the local butcher and breads coated with raspberry jello.I find the meat scraps work real well here in the fall but not in the spring.I also use pastries and lots of fryer grease from local restaurants.I also spray bacon and anise scent on the trees every time I bait to let the bears know I've been there.I just got done baiting and checking my trailcam pics and had a bear at the site at 11:30a.m. about 1 hour before I arrived to bait.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Heck I'd come to the bacon smell..... I'd probably get a sore tongue real quick from licking the trees though.


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

More pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are looking relaxed to say the least!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Went to help a friend move her boat home and while we were waiting for the tunnel to open of traffic in our direction a black bear come down off the hill/mountain and starts to amble across the road close to the tunnel, when the first cars clear the tunnel he lops across the road and into the alders. Nest time we see him he has gained about 500 ft. in elevation in an avalanche shut and was not slowing down too much. It was a real nice boar and big also. Probbly the biggest one I have seen. We don't grow them that big up here, 400 lbs is about max. unless you go down south to the banana belt of southeast.


----------

